
GoDaddy Faces boycott over SOPA support - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/godaddy-faces-december-29-boycott-over-sopa-support.ars
======
prudhvis
I transfered all of my domains from Godaddy to Namecheap.com I couldn't
transfer my country specific domains like .de and .in and they seem to have
only a sub-set of TLD's godaddy supports.

~~~
sprayk
I had a few as well, switched them to gandi.net . All is well.

------
fletchowns
I wish it wasn't so expensive to transfer domains! Why don't registrars woo me
in with a free transfer, and then just make money off my renewals?

~~~
weaksauce
So you don't change name services every year for free.

------
wesley
If only namecheap had automatic renewals without having to first put in funds
(via paypal). That's the one thing I like about godaddy.. (they charge your
cc)

------
erikb
How they probably don't care. If they didn't get a big pile of cash for
supporting SOPA, I don't know why GoDaddy does that anyway.

------
rbanffy
Godaddy already has my money and moving off them would only reduce their load
in an insignificant way. More important, I won't create any new domains there
and will move the ones still with them to a competitor as the contracts
expire.

~~~
ars
You don't have to wait for the expiration to move a domain. When you move it
you get one year added to your existing expiration date, so you loose nothing
by transferring early.

~~~
rbanffy
That's one information I didn't have. Will GoDaddy pay the new registrar a
part of what I gave them?

